# My husband says he does not like going down



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts. 
There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Been there, done that. I'm not sure what the deal is with men like this. I'm 40 and been with quite a few men, some who loved it and some who were just against it. I don't get.
I can say in my experience of like 15 men....they seem to either prefer oral or penetration. I have yet to experience a man who is completely into both. Personally I have to say I like penetration more but I would at least like a guy who gives me a "here you go" oral experience and then blows my mind penetration to a guy who is the other way around.
It just is what is. You can't change someone, all you can do is just tell them your needs. Maybe he would like it more if you guys did it at the same time to each other?


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts.
> There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
> I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?



To me, this is really messed up....it seems like your guy is really selfish in that department....My husband LOVES doing it....I think he likes doing it more that I like getting it...which is a lot....I just don't see why a guy would dislike having their face so close to vagina lol...makes no sense...I definitely would tell him that if he didn't want to do that, fine....but not to expect any blowjobs either....Maybe the next time you do go down on him you should just act like it is the most horrible thing ever and that you absolutely would rather be doing anything else...lol...see how he like it.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Wow! That's.messed.up.
> 
> Nothing better to alternate... A little hide the salami, then some munch the taco.....
> 
> ...


It is not piss. I suppose there are women who are incontinent but in general the mechanism for squirting is not about urine.

My wife is a squirter and I love it.

I enjoy oral first followed by some urgent penetration. Once she starts cumming from oral she cums very qucikly from penetration. Our best love making sessions are about both. Women are at a great advantage as they can keep cumming over and over for long sessions.

Hygiene is important for both men and women. Taking a shower together before sex is a good start. A woman who enjoys this should help it along by doing what she can to make it a good experience for her lover. This goes for men as well.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it possible that in his mind he's trying to save your feelings, or that he's uncomfortable with sharing what exactly is bothering him?

I love giving my wife oral, but I didn't do it nearly as much as either of us wanted to, mostly because I was afraid to tell my wife that I was getting hair stuck in my mouth and that I wanted her to shave her pubic region. But once I did and she was able to take care of my request, I was able to take care of her.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Is it possible that in his mind he's trying to save your feelings, or that he's uncomfortable with sharing what exactly is bothering him?
> 
> I love giving my wife oral, but I didn't do it nearly as much as either of us wanted to, mostly because I was afraid to tell my wife that I was getting hair stuck in my mouth and that I wanted her to shave her pubic region. But once I did and she was able to take care of my request, I was able to take care of her.


That is not an issue for us


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> That is not an issue for us


In that case I don't know what his problem is. Tell him to man up, put some cheese dip on it and go to town.

But seriously, men's jaws can hurt from oral too. It can be awkward if we're both trying to lay on the bed at the same time.

(There's a thread topic for you: best position to give/receive oral sex.)


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I love doing this for my wife too, more than I sometimes think she wants me to! She's a bit hung up on the idea that I'm down there but I know she loves it!

I don't always expect reciprcation either!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

If we could only get past the frequency issue!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm with Rockstar I'm wondering if he's afraid to tell you the real reason why he doesn't like it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

you know the old joke about they smell like tuna...
well, slap some mayonnaise and a pickle on it 

i really dont get guys like that. :scratchhead:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

After reading your other threads I know why your husband doesn't like it. He's just flat out selfish and lazy. He's a taker plain and simple and giving isn't in his vocabulary.

This has nothing to do with you. This is HIS problem. Your ownership comes in how you've allowed him to manipulate you into doing everything for him.

Oh and he told you this so he could get out of doing it. But he still wants you to do it to him though. Jerk.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Dont let it be a buzzkill.

Hold his feet to the fire and put the boy to work. Maybe grab a couple hands full of his hair and grind a little if you think he is doing it wrong.

Im not kidding.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Dont let it be a buzzkill.
> 
> Hold his feet to the fire and put the boy to work. Maybe grab a couple hands full of his hair and grind a little if you think he is doing it wrong.
> 
> Im not kidding.


I'm inclined to agree with this. You've done more than the lion's share for him. Don't let him stop just because he's a taker.


----------



## WeDoExist (Mar 6, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Dont let it be a buzzkill.
> 
> Hold his feet to the fire and put the boy to work. Maybe grab a couple hands full of his hair and grind a little if you think he is doing it wrong.
> 
> Im not kidding.


This is a good idea. Some guys are self-conscious while giving oral. I used to wonder if she liked it, if she wanted me to do something different, etc. I don't really think now while I'm doing it. I just pay attention to her body language, and act accordingly. Having my wife's vag in my face is the best feeling in the world. It's especially awesome when she sits on my face. mmm. Nothing compares to that experience...the smell, the taste, the way her body shakes. I have friends that do not like to give oral, but I'll never understand them. I don't know how I could live without it.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.


Welcome to the club. Its my wife in my case. Doesnt go as far as saying she doesnt like it, but does it because I like it. But usually feels like "get this the hell over with" 

I agree with you. It hurts a lot, and takes SO much away from what should be a fun/enjoyable/intimate act. Like you, I dont know what to do.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Thanks for sharing...:rofl:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm inclined to agree with this. You've done more than the lion's share for him. Don't let him stop just because he's a taker.


But if they dont WANT to. It completely kills the enjoyment. Been there done that with BJs.

Think about it with anything. If someone acts like a 8 year old and whines and lets it be known they just do not like doing this and are only doing it because they HAVE to, not fun. Fine for an 8 year old to act like this to some degree. But an adult and your SO to boot, doing it to you?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> But if they dont WANT to. It completely kills the enjoyment. Been there done that with BJs.
> 
> Think about it with anything. If someone acts like a 8 year old and whines and lets it be known they just do not like doing this and are only doing it because they HAVE to, not fun. Fine for an 8 year old to act like this to some degree. But an adult and your SO to boot, doing it to you?


I see your point and fair enough. If my husband said this to me then I'd be tempted to stop giving bj's too. I'd tell him right back "I don't LIKE it either".

But does this solve anything? 

I personally think the problem (in this case) goes deeper than him not liking it which is why I said she should keep going.

I don't know your story.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

WeDoExist said:


> Having a vag in my face is the best feeling in the world. It's especially awesome when she sits on my face. mmm.


yup

better than cool-aide


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yup
> 
> better than cool-aide


And it helps keep your face warm in winter!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so a woman gets a flat tire and its freezing cold outside. as she is sitting on the side of the highway a helpfull gentelman stops to help. Whats the problem do you need a little help changing your tire .....yes she says so he procedes to start changing the tire after a few mins. he jumps in the car and lements abouts his hands being cold and asks if he can warm them up a bit before continuing. and the women sugests that he place them between her thighs to warm them up quicker.. after a few mins he goes back out and again he comes back to warm up his hands and again she offers her warm thighs to help warm them up. after the third time she says don't your ears ever get cold!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I honestly have to say I dont get it. My husband does it to me and he likes it. I wish that for every woman.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Love Song said:


> I honestly have to say I dont get it. My husband does it to me and he likes it. I wish that for every woman.


what about us guys don't we get happiness!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> what about us guys don't we get happiness!


My husband went from never asking for it and telling me i didn't have to to getiing really great deepthroat. Trust me, he's taken care of. 

Edit - yes i think guys should be happy in that way also


----------



## truumarriage (Feb 8, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts.
> There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
> I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?


I feel like I could have written this myself. I'm in great shape and take care of myself down there. He just never really liked doing it to any woman. I had an ex who seemed like he lived to go down on me, ugh it was heaven! Now I only get if I'm going to give and it's not even really good, it's quick licks so he can get his turn. Sorry to ramble on. I feel your pain.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

truumarriage said:


> I feel like I could have written this myself. I'm in great shape and take care of myself down there. He just never really liked doing it to any woman. I had an ex who seemed like he lived to go down on me, ugh it was heaven! Now I only get if I'm going to give and it's not even really good, it's quick licks so he can get his turn. Sorry to ramble on. I feel your pain.


Ugh that should not even count. And that's selfish.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts.
> There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
> I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?



Some men just don't like to do that. This may be an odd question, but is your husband black? Ever since I can remember, black women have been complaining that black men don't go down on women. They even did a sketch about it on Tosh.0 where they had these black guys lined up and it was like a "pie eating contest" and the black guys were gagging, one even threw up.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Do men who perceive their penises as small or inadequate (consciously or unconsciously) put more effort into oral sex? I think so. Likewise, men who have performance anxiety or who prematurely ejaculate. I'm not saying that's a requirement or this is always the case but I think guys in this category are more likely to put the effort into perfecting their oral skills. A partner once told me about a guy that she had sex with who had a very small/micro penis. It was a one night stand and he made a point to tell her that he was going to make her feel really good by eating her. He was trying to ease the disappointment when he whipped out his 2 inches. Just an example...probably an extreme one.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you know the old joke about they smell like tuna...
> well, slap some mayonnaise and a pickle on it
> 
> i really dont get guys like that. :scratchhead:


 :rofl: Mayonnaise and a pickle, LOL!! I'd like mine on toasted rye please...oh wait, I don't eat "tuna". I would love some of that salami someone mentioned earlier though!!


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> They even did a sketch about it on Tosh.0 where they had these black guys lined up and it was like a "pie eating contest" and the black guys were gagging, one even threw up.


I saw that episode :lol: Very funny but not exactly journalism, just a stereotype

In answer to the OP, it does take some men a while to warm up to giving oral sex. I didn't like it immediately but learned to love it. If he has particular grooming preferences maybe you should find out. I didn't but some guys have strong feelings on that issue. I don't think you should suddenly stop giving him oral sex in a tit for tat manner because it could wreck what is left of our sex life.

However, as was noted above, if you hubby is really just selfish and lazy in bed and it is not so much a case of dislike or disgust, then maybe the only language he will understand is "you do it for me or I won't do it for you"


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> I saw that episode :lol: Very funny but not exactly journalism, just a stereotype
> 
> In answer to the OP, it does take some men a while to warm up to giving oral sex. I didn't like it immediately but learned to love it. If he has particular grooming preferences maybe you should find out. I didn't but some guys have strong feelings on that issue. I don't think you should suddenly stop giving him oral sex in a tit for tat manner because it could wreck what is left of our sex life.
> 
> However, as was noted above, if you hubby is really just selfish and lazy in bed and it is not so much a case of dislike or disgust, then maybe the only language he will understand is "you do it for me or I won't do it for you"


But him doing it for me knowing he does not enjoy it totally takes most of the pleasure from me so there is no point. And no he is not black lol


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

couple said:


> Do men who perceive their penises as small or inadequate (consciously or unconsciously) put more effort into oral sex? I think so.


Now that I have picked my jaw up off the floor, I will respond to this comment.

HELL NO! 

Many women love oral as much as men love BJ's. It has to do with loving all of your spouse's body.


----------



## Stu1970 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry but is your husband crazy.......?? What bloke on earth would turn down the chance to go down on a woman!! I am a hot blooded male who just loves all types of sexual activity. I get soooo much enjoyment and pleasure through giving oral sex as I do receiving it. I always ensure that my wife has at least one orgasm through me going down on her, and...... No I don't have a small penis and no I don't expect this in return. I am not totally satisfied with what I receive by way of oral from my wife but this would never stop me from giving and satisfying her as I get too much satisfaction and enjoyment in doing it to her. I tell you now, if I wasn't married I would happily give out my personal address and contact details to any woman who felt they missed out on having oral satisfaction and they could queue at my door for it......!! :0) lol.
In my opinion you should ask your hubby the reason behind his dislike for your 'honey pot'!!
I don't expect you to answer this, it's just really for you to consider but are you smooth down there or is there enough wool to knit a sweater!! I personally love the smoothness and I also love it when my wife uses her fingers to part her lips and expose her clitoris for me...... God what a turn on!!
Get some positive feedback from your husband and work together on this to compromise about what the two of you can do to make it work for you as well as him.
I would finally like to say that I have experienced women that really do not like receiving oral stimulation whatsoever at any time during a love making session however, they did enjoy giving it!! 
Gold luck there, really. ;0).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> :rofl: Mayonnaise and a pickle, LOL!! I'd like mine on toasted rye please...oh wait, I don't eat "tuna". I would love some of that salami someone mentioned earlier though!!


hmm, so i guess a vienna sausage is out of the question :/


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> hmm, so i guess a vienna sausage is out of the question :/


 LOL, being married to an Italian has certain requirements. 

1. Know how to cook.
2. NEVER bad mouth mom.
3. Be confident.
4. Must be family oriented.
5. Learn to swear in Italian...OK that has become my requirement not his.
6. Know how to cook. 

With that said there has never been a vienna sausage anywhere near my kitchen.


(or other room in my house lol)


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts.
> There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
> I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?


I'm really sorry you are dealing with this. I was there just recently, as my husband also used to dislike oral when we first got physically intimate. After my thread on oral, there were a number of other threads I saw popping up here... and it made me sad to see how many other women are also suffering with partners who don't want to go down. It really does feel like rejection. I remember when my husband used to make that disgusted look on his face when looking at my genitals trying to mentally psyche himself up to give me oral, that it used to kill my drive. I had no desire to get oral from someone who didn't want to do it - and I just wanted to close my legs, get under the covers without him and cry myself to sleep. By some miracle in my case, my husband has since started to love giving me oral (we were each other's first sexual partners, and he simply had to get over his hangup over the idea of germs etc). It took him time to know that this is a normal odor that most women have.

Now he can't get enough, as he really enjoys going down on me... and is missing it, as we are currently long-distance. I asked him what changed for him, and he simply said that he would spend 20-30 minutes a session down on me, and after spending so much time down there he just grew to like the smell and taste. I can only hope this isn't some sort of dream that I'll wake up from. I wonder if your husband might grow to like it if he simply gives himself a chance to be down there more. Has he had much experience with oral in prior relationships? I'm wondering if this is a lack of sufficient experience or simply a lack of desire. In my husband's case, he hadn't done this before and just needed time to adjust.

But yeah, I hear you... it hurts. It felt to me almost like a rejection of my womanhood. In my case, I was actually considering asking my husband to at least pretend not to dislike it so much (I didn't want him to do anything he hated, but I was hoping that as long as he was partially open to it, then maybe he could at least act more excited. I had a desperate hope that maybe by pretending to like it, he would actually start enjoying it. Sort of like the 'fake it until you make it' thing.) Fortunately I never had to resort to asking him this as he came to liking it on his own. But actually, now that I think about it, it would be a turn-on to me to ask my husband next time we meet to act even more turned on to my body and go down on me in an even more passionate way... even if it sounds a bit fake to him initially, I'd hope he'd enjoy that and continue to do it. Sometimes we all just need an ego boost from our partners, and have them act like they can't get enough of us... rather than acting turned off. I truly hope your husband can do this much for you if he realizes how much it means.


----------



## I Know (Dec 14, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> He says he only does it because I like it but he rather not do it. He also said he only does it so he gets it in return. I must say, it hurts.
> There is nothing wrong with me, I have been to the doctor for regular checkups so nothing wrong like that.
> I told him that if he does not want to then I dont want him to do it. It totally kills the mood knowing he is not enjoying it.
> I am not sure what kind of responses I expect but I am looking for advice I guess?


He only does it so he gets it in return? how is that unfair? Buzzkill for sure. 

At least he fessed up to it. You can at least work on some kind of a mutual solution. 

My wife does not like me to be down there. I think she's missing a whole world of fun.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> But him doing it for me knowing he does not enjoy it totally takes most of the pleasure from me so there is no point. And no he is not black lol


Thanks for not getting offended to my question. There are so many politically correct people out there I could bash their heads in. 

You are absolutely right, if you know he doesn't like it, and he does it for you, it takes away the passion. Like it's a chore. And sometimes, men need to be down there for awhile, a lot of our orgasms come from our mind as well as our bodies. So if you can't concentrate, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

In looking at some of your other posts, its sad to see that you appear to be married to a pretty selfish and immature man, at least in the way that he expresses himself within the relationship. I don't mean this to be rude. There's just an element of oral that drives many men to want it more as our love grows for a woman. 

In some of your other threads, I get the impression that you tend to step into the mother role for him. Maybe giving him a pass in areas where he doesn't want to be mature. The problem, I believe, becomes one where he can become focused on doing only what he wants to do. If a man is initially turned off on oral, though, it is that selfless desire to bring pleasure to our wife that initially drives us to explore oral, and not the size of our penis, as others suggest.

My wife was initially uncomfortable with oral. She grew more comfortable through the material we studied together on tantric principles. While I think that your husband needs to learn that a woman with your spirit is a blessing in his life, and not something to be taken for granted, I think he could also really benefit from a better understanding of sexuality in general. I think this is achievable. Maybe its time to tell him that you intended to marry an equal, a man who is willing to give of himself just as you do. I'm sorry to take such a threme and turn it into a bigger issue, but it seems like a common theme in many of the problems you mention - he has no real appreciation for the beauty that you bring into his life.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> :rofl: Mayonnaise and a pickle, LOL!! I'd like mine on toasted rye please...oh wait, I don't eat "tuna". I would love some of that salami someone mentioned earlier though!!


Did you hear about the blind man who walked by the fish market and yelled HELLO LADIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Is it possible that in his mind he's trying to save your feelings, or that he's uncomfortable with sharing what exactly is bothering him?
> 
> I love giving my wife oral, but I didn't do it nearly as much as either of us wanted to, mostly because I was afraid to tell my wife that I was getting hair stuck in my mouth and that I wanted her to shave her pubic region. But once I did and she was able to take care of my request, I was able to take care of her.


When my H and me got together sexually, it was 1986, the days before the Brazilian wax craze. The funny thing is, he has a hair phobia. If he sees a hair laying on a counter top or especially on his food, he will vomit immediately. I think it's hilarious. 

For the past few years I have been shaving it all off and he is complaining that he wants the hair back? WTF? I guess he is old school. Ever see porn from the 70's? It was like watching water buffalo go at it!


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

hahaha water buffalo.

I am happy to say we have no water buffalo's here.

I talked to him last night and got something outta him.... he said part of it is that he is worried I will pee in his mouth. I told him it is basically impossible for me to pee and no, he is not confusing it with ejaculation. 
I asked what the other part of it is and he said he did not know. I asked if he likes the taste and he said he doesn't not like it but he cant determine what it tastes like but he is fine with it.

I just dont get how previous men have BEGGED me for it but I have to beg him.

Sadly, you may be right *Halien*


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I love doing oral on my wife, but there are a few things I know that help me:

1. Being clean, when she is clean it's a ton more fun for me.

2. Sometimes there is an smell or flavor that's less than optimal, and for those rare times I find that having a strong flavor in your mouth ahead of times makes all the difference. Things that work for me at those rare times: chewing mint gum before hand (spitting out before hand of course), mouth rinse, or a tic-tac/mint.

I had a friend of mine in college who told me that sucking on a certs mint during oral sex worked for both him and his wife (well GF at the time).

3. Minset. I know for me it helped me initially to think of it as kissing her. I would start by kissing her on her legs and stomach, and then by extension oral sex felt like it was just vaginal kissing. It just sort of fell into place for me, though I like kissing in general so that may just be a "me" thing.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> I asked if he likes the taste and he said he doesn't not like it but he cant determine what it tastes like but he is fine with it.


If the taste is a large part of the problem, the easiest fix is to put something tasty down there. Probably the easiest and cleanest way to do this is with a mint of some sort. I personally haven't tried it yet, but I've heard that if the man pops a mint into his mouth before going down it helps cover the normal flavor for him and stimulates the clitoris for her.

Personally, I prefer something sticky and sweet, like chocolate sauce or honey (and barbecue sauce once, but never again... chicken never tasted the same after that). However if you're not clean shaven I can understand why that might be a turn off for the woman.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You've got to give sugar free coffee syrup a try. It comes in vanilla, caramel, and chocolate. The flavor lasts for quite a while but it's pretty thin. All the fun of flavored lube without the disgusting after taste and no yeast infections from sugar. You could also try sugar free cool whip but again once it melts the stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> he is worried I will pee in his mouth.


and...
what is wrong with that?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Ever see porn from the 70's? It was like watching water buffalo go at it!


i dont mind a water buffalo sometimes.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i dont mind a water buffalo sometimes.


I just think it is an old school vs. a new school mentality. Men who are older are used to women with hair down there. Men today (that I know of) prefer the shaved look. It is simply about preference. No big deal. Everyone likes what they like.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> I just think it is an old school vs. a new school mentality. Men who are older are used to women with hair down there. Men today (that I know of) prefer the shaved look. It is simply about preference. No big deal. Everyone likes what they like.


i like it either way, its all yummy


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> and...
> what is wrong with that?


really?


----------



## WeDoExist (Mar 6, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> and...
> what is wrong with that?


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess call me old school LOL i think some furr is very sexy but thats me I love going down on my wife and seeing how long i can make her shake !!! cha cha cha


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the flavor straight up. No artificial sweeteners needed.

Shaved or natural I guess depends on the mood. Shaved from the man in the boat down has the advantage of no hair in my teeth. But above that I'm happy either way. Surprise me!


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

It's all personal preference. I like a clean kitty. No one likes to find a hair in their food when they eat :rofl:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> (and barbecue sauce once, but never again... chicken never tasted the same after that).


wow - we use BBQ on a lot of stuff, but that's a first. :rofl:


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hairy, smooth, clean, dirty, sweaty......... could care less I just want to do it. Seldom get the chance as all the planets must align in some sort of crazy once a year or so celestial event!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> really?


yeah, really.
actually i have not done it yet, and there has only been one person i would have, so maybe not if the right woman doesnt come along again. but, yes, i would.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yeah, really.
> actually i have not done it yet, and there has only been one person i would have, so maybe not if the right woman doesnt come along again. but, yes, i would.


To be clear, you would be ok with drinking pee?


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> To be clear, you would be ok with drinking pee?


Just as an FYI, there are actually a number of people who drink urine. Not for sexual reasons, but just because they think it is good for health. (I think they drink their own urine though, not someone else's.) I never really understood it, as I thought urine is waste (something your body wanted to excrete, not retain). But if you do a google search on urine drinking, you can find the reasons on why people do this. I wouldn't be able to get near it due to the smell, but apparently some people don't have issues with this.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> To be clear, you would be ok with drinking pee?


no, would not drink it.
im a spitter


----------

